# HO t5 vs. NO t5 vs. t8



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am looking at 36" lights and I get that 36" t8 is 30W, 36" NO t5 is 21W, and 36" HO t5 is 39W. I know for a given length, the HO t5 is much stronger than the good old t8 bulbs. But what about the output between t8 and normal output t5s?? Is the normal output t5 weaker than t8 or about the same and more efficient in electricity?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

This should help, charts for t8, t5 ,t5ho.

For efficiency t5 are the best but cost more than the gained value. Whatever you get though, if you are concerned about efficiency than good reflectors are a must.


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey thanks for the link! I think a double T8 would probably be sufficient. I'm going to have low light plants mostly.


----------

